# Coastal Bend



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qual:

Tight triple and a land blind. Left hand bird at 150 thrown left to right, pincered to the flyer. Right hand retired bird at 150 thrown right to left, hip pocket to the flyer station. Flyer at 150 shot right to left.

No see 'em land blind run from below the dam, in between left bird and flyer ouy to about 220.

Fairly stiff crosswind from right to left


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open

First series is a triple, long middle retired at 220 thrown left to right. Left retired at 100 thrown left to right on the backside of a lip of a small rise. Right hand flyer at 150.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

How has the work been?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qual:

12 dogs back to the 3rd:

2,3,4,6,7,10,18,22,23,24,25,27


----------



## Dustin Maddux (Aug 18, 2008)

Good luck Mike.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Good luck Mike B. and Lauran H.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Go Stella. Good luck Michael!!!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qual:


8 back to the 4th:

2,3,4,6,7,18,22,24


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Open Callbacks?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

*Qual results*:

1) Steele/Hays
2) Stella/Heaney
3) Elton/Rorem
4) Chili/Boley

RJ - Flash/Fuller

JAMS
Kate/Widner
Abby/Whorton
Doozy/Rorem


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Word is there are something like 54 dogs in the open.

Sorry no numbers.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Qual reults:
> 
> 1) Steele/Hays
> 2) Stella/Heaney
> ...


I'm happy for you Mike B and Mike W!!! Good for you two. Yea Elton!!!!

Angie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Lauran & Steele on your WIN!!

Congrats to the Chilli dog and Mike on the 4th!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats Chili and Mike! Peanut says good job to her brother!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

FOM said:


> Congrats Lauran & Steele on your WIN!!
> 
> Congrats to the Chilli dog and Mike on the 4th!


Congrats Lauren and Mike!!!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Huge congratulations to my training partner Michael Heaney and Stella Blue on their 2nd place finish in the Qual and QAA. Michael is a professor at Texas A&M and slips away as often as possible to train Stella, throw birds and shoot flyers. Congratulations also to Adam Casto (Aggie as well) for his tutelage of Michael and Stella. They couldn't have done it without you. For all the Aggies WHOOP!!!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Open Callbacks: Unofficial!!!

3,6,8.9.10,14,15,16,21-24,26,28-30,34-36,39,41-43,45,46,48-51,54-63,65,69,70,73-75,77-79.81,83,87,89,91


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Outstanding job by Lauren Hays with Steele. They ran an outstanding trial and were very deserving of the WIN.

Congrats to Mike Heaney on the second. Real nice guy and did a great job.

And yet another strong trial turned in by Boley and Chili. That dog is gonna be a tough out for years to come.

Thanks to the Judges and Dave Rorem for using his grounds for the Q.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations to Lauren and Steele, and to Mike and Chili


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Am callbacks to the land blind:

3,4,5,6,9,10,11,13,18,19,20,21,22,25,26,28,30,32,35,36,37,40,41,42,44,59,61,65,66

29 dogs


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

AM to the water blind:

5,9,10,18,19,20,21,22,25,26,32,35,37,40,41,44,59,61,65

19 dogs


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrads to Lauren Hays, Steel and Slider. Lauren pretty well kicked butt in the minors winning both the Derby and Q.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go Ms. Carr....I mean Lauren


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Super duper Lauren !!! Congrats.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

So it's Sunday night and nobody has the Am or Open placements?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

AMT: 1st Thief/ Dave Seivert YIPEE! Qualifys him
2nd ****/ Wendal Williams
3rd Zoom/ Jim Carlisle
4th Bowie/ Jeff Jenkins
RJ Eva/ Lance Brown
Jam Yukon/ Chuck Schweikert
 Jam Rip/ Jimmy Banks

OPEN (as I heard) 
1st Aero/Rorem
2nd Yukon/Dewey
3rd Schooner/Rorem
4th Maggie/Dewey
Sorry, not sure on Jams


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Dave!!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

birdthrower51 said:


> AMT: 1st Thief/ Dave Seivert YIPEE! Qualifys him
> 2nd ****/ Wendal Williams
> 3rd Zoom/ Jim Carlisle
> 4th Bowie/ Jeff Jenkins
> ...


*Way to go Dave and Thief!!!! Another great weekend for the Rock River Crew! Congratz to everyone!

Aaron*


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go everybody!! Special CONGRATS to Seivert's on qualifying for Nat'l Am & to Aero Furin on his Open WIN!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Jimmy Banks and Rip on their Jam in the AM! Also, congrats to Lauren, Steel, and Slider on their two wins!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks y'all!! 

Also big congrats to Evan Banks on a great run in the Derby with Rip! Not many junior handlers I've seen are that calm and in control of the dog on the line. We all better watch out when he starts competing!


----------

